# Two GSD's in Summerville, Ga running out of time



## ShebaDiva (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like a very handsome boy! I am close enough to do a temperment test or foster if there is a rescue available for him.

Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 5 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue. Rascall most likely belonged to someone. He is super sweet and LOVES OTHER ANIMALS AND KIDS!!!!! Rascall deserver ALOT MORE then living in a small kennel 24 hours a day. PLEASE HELP US FIND RASCALL A GOOD HOME!!!! 










This poor girl looks like she has had it rough! Also able to temp. test!

Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 5 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue. This is one of those stories that sticks with you. We got a call that there was a dog under a house having babies, so when we got there and crawled under the house to the far back here is Stormy and about 15babies. This poor momma had to give birth at night, by herself, while it stormed all night long. (It was a BAD BAD STORM!!!) Then some stranger comes and takes her and her babies away!!!! When we pulled up at the shelter to unload the mom and babies the momma took off. We were so scared the babies would die and then out of nowhere here comes MOMMA!!!!! She was pacing back and forth on the side of the fence her babies were in. There are woods around us and that momma could have been gone for good but SHE HAD COME BACK FOR HER BABIES!!!! That just shows a mothers love and instinct. She knew we had them and she was going to get them back no matter what the cost!!!! All this Momma has been through I think she deserves a chance at life. Stormy is a beautiful German Shep and she has kindness and gentleness in her eyes> PLEASE SAVE STORMY!!!!!!! 

contact info for both dogs:
Chattooga County Animal Control
Summerville, GA
706.857.0679


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

We know what happened to Momma, anyone have any update on Rascall?
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

bump....


----------



## DBurn (Aug 26, 2010)

does anybody know if this place is open on sat?? the website says they are open on sat but when you call the message says they are closed on the weekends??


----------

